# Fluval 204 spare parts?



## john.shephard26 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi, I broke the impeller shaft assembly, more precise the ceramics that holds the magnet.Many stores in USA won't ship overseas so I have to search it here(EU). Is there a decent store in Europe were this could be ordered?Thanks.


----------

